# bottle cap for local "orange" drink found metal detecting



## RCO (May 26, 2018)

on Friday night to kill some time I fooled around with my metal detector on a local beach here , really wasn't expecting to find much of anything . think the only coin I've ever found on that beach was a penny 


but I ended up finding several old bottle caps that were stuck in some clay and had been preserved fairly well 


-  Canada Dry Ginger Ale  , Kingsbeer ( never heard of before ) and Orange for Browns Beverages Gravenhurst Ontario .


if you've read my posts before they were our main local bottler , found tons of there bottles over the years but never an intact bottle cap that was actually readable 

post some more pictures when its cleaned up


----------



## RCO (May 26, 2018)

just cleaned it off a little , think i'll hold back for time being as paint and metal itself seems rather fragile 

but its mostly all there , can see at the top says " Brown beverages ltd " and at bottom " Gravenhurst " very small print 

on the sides says contains 1/10  of 1 % benzoate of ? ( can't read rest and not sure what benzoate was )  


not sure exactly when they used this cap but looks like an old old maybe 50's or 60's era


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 26, 2018)

Cool. While I often find them with the cork lining still intact, I never find them with the paint still readable when pulling them out of the ground.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2018)

Great finds!  It's not often that you find a cap that nice, especially not out of the mud.  Probably a pretty rare one too, those local caps are usually quite hard to find.

As for Kingsbeer, it was a Dow product apparently.  I've heard of them once or twice before but not commonly, must not have been that popular.


----------



## RCO (May 27, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Great finds!  It's not often that you find a cap that nice, especially not out of the mud.  Probably a pretty rare one too, those local caps are usually quite hard to find.
> 
> As for Kingsbeer, it was a Dow product apparently.  I've heard of them once or twice before but not commonly, must not have been that popular.




have seen Brown's caps before , there is several different variations as they had a large flavour line ( ginger ale , Lime drink , Grapefruit etc ) the orange drink was one of there more popular products so I'm sure there is others still in existence but wouldn't be super common 


I'm thinking the cap must of been face down in the clay in an area of beach which stays dry most of the time  , which is how it stayed so nice


----------



## RCO (May 27, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Cool. While I often find them with the cork lining still intact, I never find them with the paint still readable when pulling them out of the ground.




I have found a lot of caps before but mostly all modern beer and rusty old caps which are unreadable , is a large beach here on Georgian bay  ( wasaga beach) is an area near the main beach used for camping and I've been there several times and I've literally removed 100's of beer caps each time but never found any worth keeping and only found the odd coin ( penny , nickels or dimes )


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 27, 2018)

If you get the rusty caps and they aren't in that bad shape, you can sometimes get the paint to show up again by soaking them in lemon juice (or, if you're feeling particularly dedicated, oxalic acid).  It's the same type of paint as old beer cans so it works more or less the same.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 30, 2018)

Benzoate is a preservative.


----------



## RCO (May 31, 2018)

Too Many Bottles said:


> Benzoate is a preservative.




saw that when I searched it online , just though it was odd they mentioned it on the cap itself


----------



## RCO (May 31, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> If you get the rusty caps and they aren't in that bad shape, you can sometimes get the paint to show up again by soaking them in lemon juice (or, if you're feeling particularly dedicated, oxalic acid).  It's the same type of paint as old beer cans so it works more or less the same.




I don't imagine any of the caps I found at wasaga beach would be worth cleaning up , all modern or semi modern beer caps 

do however have a 30 oz muskoka dry ginger ale bottle , on it is a rusty cap , that was on it when I found it in the 90's , always assumed its an original cap and you can barely see the outline of a logo but not sure it would clean up


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 1, 2018)

If you can see the outline of a logo then it would probably clean up to the point of being able to read it at least, though whether or not it'll look as nice as these ones is another question.


----------

